# 2016 Stumpjumper FSR Comp vs new Trek?



## SixSix (Jun 30, 2015)

I have been doing a lot of research for a below $3000 bike and in most forums/polls the older Trek EX8 seems to beat out the older Stumpjumper. But I stopped and looked at the new 2016 Stumpjumper model yesterday and have to admit was quite impressed and will be test riding one soon. Base model even comes with a dropper seat post. In my area the 2016 Treks haven't come out so haven't been able to compare but don't think much has changed. 

So, what's your experience out there? Does the new stumpy edge out the Trek now? And yes I'll be riding both but on paper the geometry of each appear similar. 

Thanks


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

I can't speak for the trek , but I can tell you that new stumpy in 27.5 is a bad machine...comp carbon with the swat box is sick , msrp $3800


----------



## WM5 (Jul 2, 2015)

My Stumpy FSr 29er 2016 will arrive on 15th foi July and my trail pal is waiting for the 2016 Trek EX8 to arrive in the beginning of August


----------



## SixSix (Jun 30, 2015)

Oh man, don't know if I can wait that long! I took out a demo 2015 Trek EX8 last weekend and taking a 2015 Stumpjumper out this morning, will see.



WM5 said:


> My Stumpy FSr 29er 2016 will arrive on 15th foi July and my trail pal is waiting for the 2016 Trek EX8 to arrive in the beginning of August


----------



## WM5 (Jul 2, 2015)

It's hard to wait, but I would wait for 2016 models. Both have droppost and better geometry. Worth the terrible wait... Til then I'll keep riding my old KHS hardtail and dreaming on!!! Hold on my friend


----------



## SixSix (Jun 30, 2015)

Test ride went so well I ordered a 2016 stumpy in XXL! Should arrive next week. Giddy up!


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

SixSix said:


> Test ride went so well I ordered a 2016 stumpy in XXL! Should arrive next week. Giddy up!


sweet ! you'll get it more dialed in once you get it home. which one did you order, the comp ?


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

That deep blue color on the SJ Carbon Comp....WOW! But I just bought an Expert Carbon Evo, so.....


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

I see you pulled the trigger, but I was gonna say that if you find a long legged 29er trail bike for near the same price that rides better than the 2016 Stumpjumper FSR, just buy the damn thing.


----------



## WM5 (Jul 2, 2015)

Cheers! The trail never ends!


----------



## SixSix (Jun 30, 2015)

johnD said:


> sweet ! you'll get it more dialed in once you get it home. which one did you order, the comp ?


Yep, got the comp!


----------



## AVLthumper (Jul 14, 2015)

I'll be curious to hear your thoughts on the 2016 Stumpjumper after you put some miles on it. I'm in the same boat. I'm looking at the 2016 Fuel EX 8 and the 2016 Stumpjumper. I test road a XXL 2015 Stumpjumper Comp this past Saturday and it was great. Unfortunately, the discount on the price wasn't steer me away from wanting a 2016 with the new updates.


----------



## SixSix (Jun 30, 2015)

AVLthumper said:


> I'll be curious to hear your thoughts on the 2016 Stumpjumper after you put some miles on it. I'm in the same boat. I'm looking at the 2016 Fuel EX 8 and the 2016 Stumpjumper. I test road a XXL 2015 Stumpjumper Comp this past Saturday and it was great. Unfortunately, the discount on the price wasn't steer me away from wanting a 2016 with the new updates.


Put the first 10 miles on it yesterday, love it! I can only compare it to last years EX8 that I test rode few weeks ago, didnt shift as well as the stumpy but to be fair it was a demo so has probably been ridden hard. Climbing seemed easier also on the stumpy. I think they're so similar that I'd have to ride one right after the other to really tell any difference. But the stumpy was available so pulled the trigger.

Wish I could give ya better info!


----------

